# Stausee bei Trausnitz/Bayern



## tenchhunter (5. Juni 2008)

Diesen Sonntag, 8.6., findet am Stausee bei Trausnitz ein größeres Hegefischen statt.
Jetzt wollte ich mal Fragen, ob irgendwer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit diesem See gemacht hat. Infos über den Weißfischbestand und Angelmethoden wären natürlich super.
Danke schon mal für die Antworten.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Stausee bei Trausnitz/Bayern*

na aber sicher doch... 

an diesem See findet jedes Jahr unser Trausnitz Tandemcup statt, für den es im übrigen noch ein paar Restplätze gibt... *zwinker*

Zielfisch in Trausnitz sind Brachsen so  zwischen 400 u. 900 gr. Vereinzelt kann man auch mal größere Exemplare verhaften.
Als Beifang kann man öfter mal einen schönen Karpfen keschern.
Durch den starken Pumpbetrieb dort kommt eigentlich nur die Feeder zum Einsatz. Ihr müßt aufpassen, das ihr euch am morgen nicht direkt ans Wasser setzt, sondern so ca. 2-3 Meter ober der Wasserkante, denn sonst sauft ihr zwangsläufig ab, wenn das Wasser kommt... Und das Wasser wird kommen|supergri
Erfahrungsgemäß solltet ihr soweit draussen Angeln wies geht, (mit ausnahme an den unteren Plätzen 50 - 65) denn dort ist das Ufer steil abfallend...

Ich hoffe, ich konnt dir ein bischen helfen...

Paßt auf euere Jungs auf, denn die Steine sind verdammt glitschig|kopfkrat


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Stausee bei Trausnitz/Bayern*



tenchhunter schrieb:


> Diesen Sonntag, 8.6., findet am Stausee bei Trausnitz ein größeres Hegefischen statt.
> Jetzt wollte ich mal Fragen, ob irgendwer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit diesem See gemacht hat. Infos über den Weißfischbestand und Angelmethoden wären natürlich super.
> Danke schon mal für die Antworten.


 

Und, habts ein paar Schuppenträger verhaften können????


----------



## tenchhunter (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Stausee bei Trausnitz/Bayern*

Ein paar Brachsen. Insgesamt hab ich's dann auf fünfeihalb Pfund gebracht.
Hört sich jetzt wenig an, aber an der Stelle , an der ich gefischt hab'(in der nähe der Staumauer), hatte ich einen Abriss nach dem anderen-Musste 6 mal neu montieren. So hab ich dann auch einen schönen Karpfen verloren weil sich der Futterkorb in den Steinen verhakt hat.#d#d#d


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Stausee bei Trausnitz/Bayern*

Moin,
na dann warst du aber sicher net auf den Plätzen, die ich dir empfohlen hatte, oder?

Ich denke schon zu wissen, wo du warst...

Aus welcher Ecke der Oberpfalz kommst du?


----------



## tenchhunter (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Stausee bei Trausnitz/Bayern*

wie aus meiner Signatur zu erkennen ist fische ich in den Gewässern des FV Neumarkt, das leigt so zwischen Nürnberg und Regensburg, also fast an der grenze zu Franken.
Zum Thema Platzwahl: Da wir erst eine dreivietelstunde vorher am See ankamen konnte ich dummerweise keinen anderen Platz mehr nehmen.
Aber trotz allem denk' ich, dass der See an sich schon ein gutes Gewässer ist( ich hatte ja auch einige Bisse ) kommt halt auf die Platzwahl an und vlt. komm ich auch mal wieder (-;


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Stausee bei Trausnitz/Bayern*

ups... na wer lesen kann ist mal wieder klar im Vorteil 

hatte ich doch glatt überlesen 

kannst ja gleich nochmal zu unserem Tandemfischen kommen *grins*


----------



## winnipuh (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Stausee bei Trausnitz/Bayern*

Hallo Helmut also das mit der Platzwahl kann ich nur bestätigen ich habe zwei plätze an den ich immer Fische in Trausnitz und eigentlich immer erfolg den letzten 20 Pfündner habe ich am Samstag den 21.06.08 gelandet der größte heuer der kleinste wahr 7 Pfund und nächste woche wird es sowieso der Hammer WALLERCUP 08 da freu ich mich schon das ganze Jahr vielleicht sieht man sich unser Camp wird nicht zu übersehen sein mfg Tobi#h


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Stausee bei Trausnitz/Bayern*

Na da schau her, ein Pfreimder Jung 

naja, der Wallercup zählt nu mal nicht unbedingt zu den Fischen, bei denen ich dabei sein muss...^^

Kennen wir uns??? *grübel*


----------



## jerome_waller (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Stausee bei Trausnitz/Bayern*

Hallo,ich möchte demnächst zur traunitz am stausee zum Welsangelnb fahren.Da ich noch nie dort war sit meine frage kennt ihr ein paar gute stellen zum Welsangeln dort?Und ist denn das bootfischen dort erlaubt, fals ja kann man auch boote mieten doer nicht?

MFG jerome


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Stausee bei Trausnitz/Bayern*

Also  mir wäre nichts bekannt, das man dort Boote zum Angeln mieten kann. Das Bootsangeln müßte eigentlich mit Zusatzkarte erlaubt sein.

Wann willst du denn kommen??


----------

